# Rhino at 6months



## d4mmo

Hey guys, this is my 6month old boy Rhino. Very lean 55 ponds. I know his still a puppy but critique for fun.
Cheers









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## d4mmo

Another photo of little rhino









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bill

Looks nice" like the dark pigment. Bill

Stahl my boy!


----------



## steve-sh

hes adorable


----------



## lorihd

a very handsome boy, love to see him in 6 months


----------



## Alice13

He looks great

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## d4mmo

Thanks for the kind comments. We always thought he was a handsome fella. He is a joy to own.
Any critiques on the stack?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## d4mmo

A couple more pics to add. I'll add one a month to see him grow















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CindyMDBecker

Oh he's so handsome! Looking forward to seeing frequent pictures!


----------



## d4mmo

7month old update, standing 22 inch and 60pounds.
I'm starting worry about his height now a little



















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## d4mmo

8 month update. His had a massive growth spurt. Measuring 24.5 inch and weighing 70 pound. 
Starting to develop a very muscular body








Critiques welcome


----------



## d4mmo

9 month update.
Standing 25inch at 75 pound 
He is a big bodied male but not very tall.
Will be entering his first dog show soon.

Please feel free to critique


----------



## my boy diesel

your first stack was the best
the last two make him look very bunched up which makes his butt tucked and hard to critique
i also like his dark rich colors 
he could use more tuck or it might be how he is standing
his pasterns have come up but could be a bit more upright i think
thats about all i got


----------



## d4mmo

Thanks. The first stack was done by a gsd show trainer so he knows what his doing a lot better than I do.
Here is a couple more I tried just now however I think I may have gone backwards














Tell me what you think


----------



## counter

d4mmo said:


> 9 month update.
> Standing 25inch at 75 pound
> He is a big bodied male but not very tall.


 
25" is actually right near the max end of the standard, so it seems as though your boy is in fact tall. Any taller and he will be outside of the breed standard. Looks as if his weight is nearly perfect as well, but at only 9 months, he will probably end up weighing more when he is done growing. 




> The German Shepherd Dog is a *medium-size*, slightly stretched, strong, and well muscled, with the “bone” dry and firm in the over-all construction.
> 
> 
> *Males:*
> 
> *Height at the wither 60 cm to 65 cm (23.62 inches - 25.59 inches) *
> *Weight 30 kg to 40 kg. (66.14 pounds - 88.18 pounds; Midrange = 77 pounds)*


----------



## d4mmo

I know. It's just all the gsd I see these days seem to be so oversize he just looks on the smaller end


----------



## Ace GSD

d4mmo said:


> I know. It's just all the gsd I see these days seem to be so oversize he just looks on the smaller end


Hey as long as he is healthy  i love the mask its so dark


----------



## counter

d4mmo said:


> I know. It's just all the gsd I see these days seem to be so oversize he just looks on the smaller end


Your boy is certainly handsome. I love GSDs that are mostly black. And yeah, I have 2 oversized GSDs and constantly get the "she's so small for a GSD" or "my boy is bigger than your boy, and mine is only 6 months old and still growing." Drives me crazy. My girl is 6 years old, 25" and 76 lbs (max end of the standard is 24" and 70 lbs for the ladies), and my boy is 2.5 years old, 26" and 90 lbs. I've become the "breed standard size police" now. Haha! 

When I was a new GSD owner, and I'll admit it, I was "that guy" who wanted a HUGE oversized GSD. After coming on here and educating myself, I now side with the "within breed standard is better" logic, understanding the overall benefits for health, longevity, and working ability that come with a smaller or average sized dog. Now I try to help educate others, just like those old timers on this board helped to educate me when I was a newbie.

Here's my pack of larger than life pups:


----------



## counter

Wanted to add: 

I think what we're seeing is a lot of the American GSDs who are oversized, and of course that would make sense as we both live in America! I know from researching my #1 fav breed Dobermans (American vs European) and later GSDs (same comparison) was the Euros are usually "smaller" (aka: within breed standard!) and more compact and a lot more muscular, solid and sturdy, whereas the American lines were oversized, longer, lankier, etc. In both breeds, I prefer the Euro look over the American look. 

My female GSD is West German show lines (from Ursus von Batu), and my boy is West German mixed with British lines. Also, from my experience, the Euros have been more black and red and the American lines have been mostly black and tan (usually a light tan). At least that's what I've witnessed from all of the GSDs I see when out in public since owning my dogs and paying more attentin to other people's dogs. Ha!


----------



## d4mmo

A couple photos.
His starting to look less like a puppy which makes me sad. 
His growing into a masculine young man


----------



## lorihd

a beautiful boy, just love his color.


----------



## d4mmo

Here is one I took today. I think I'm getting a little better


----------



## d4mmo

Here is one I took today. I think I'm getting a little better 


View attachment 244049


----------



## lhczth

Much better. His front legs are out in front of him a bit too much, but you can still see him. 

Very masculine young male with very good bone and excellent color. OK withers and topline, good length of croup that is slightly steep. Very good angulation front and rear though his upper arm should be longer. I believe his pasterns are probably good, but his feet should be tighter (for my tastes).


----------



## d4mmo

lhczth said:


> Much better. His front legs are out in front of him a bit too much, but you can still see him.
> 
> Very masculine young male with very good bone and excellent color. OK withers and topline, good length of croup that is slightly steep. Very good angulation front and rear though his upper arm should be longer. I believe his pasterns are probably good, but his feet should be tighter (for my tastes).



Thank you so much. Your critique seems very similar to my thoughts. I do need to position his front legs under him more. (I thing having them under him will express his withers a little more also)
His rear legs are firming up with age. The seemed to be more loose when he was younger.


----------



## d4mmo

A couple more. I think his done with height. His very solid and robust.







I'm getting better at stacking him though.


----------



## d4mmo

Not a proper stack but I love this photo


----------



## Wolfgeist

He's very masculine, dark and handsome!

Yes, your stacking is improving significantly! I have a guide to stacking on my website:

The GSD Stack - German Shepherd Guide


----------



## d4mmo

Thanks for that wild wolf. I am stacking him the exact way it says not to. 
I think I may be stretching him a little to much, making him look more angulated than he is


----------



## osito23

I like him.  He's a good looking pup!


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe

He's gorgeous! Absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE that dark mask set on a beautifully masculine head! I love when you look at a GSD and can instantly tell if its a male or female (as the standard mandates). My current boy, Mace probably has the best secondary sexual characteristics of the 3 male GSD's i have owned. With my other GSD's the first question people usually ask is that a boy or a girl?! People rarely ask that question now with Mace. And he is the shortest male I've owned, but very stocky.


----------



## d4mmo

Thanks for the kind compliments.
His coat is shedding now and is changing dramatically.

I think he is done with height at exactly 25inch.
He hasn't grown in height at all this month. 

Here's another shot. He is a little wet though


----------



## d4lilbitz

Very handsome, love his dark mask!


----------



## King1122

He is a very handsome guy!


----------



## d4mmo

10 month update, Iv reduced his food a little coming up to summer, temperatures in Australia can reach 110+ and I figure being fit and lean will help. His between 70-75 pounds at the moment at 25 inch


----------



## kelbonc

Rhino certainly is a handsome boy!


----------



## d4mmo

Thanks for the compliment kelbonc
I have seen a big difference on his pastern and hock joint over the last couple months. Not only have they firmed up but they are also more in proportion, ie the length of hock before seemed to long compared to the rest of the leg giving a cow hock look. This has improved significantly. 
lhczth can you comment on this, you seem to know a bit about structure


----------



## d4mmo

11 month update
His obedience seems to somewhat improved even though I have laid off the obedience. 
His focus is very intense now and he is showing more gsd tendencies and less Labrador tendencies. Eg less content to run and play with just anyone. Ignoring others, enjoying the company of his pack much more than others. I suppose he wasn't going to stay a puppy forever though 

Anyways I'm now training him to self stack, it came very natural








We took him to his first herding class which went very well. The farmer had never seen a GSD herd but was quite surprised how natural it came, although on the way out I realized cows didn't like his presence very much.


----------



## Christieb24

Wow...he's stunning.. such a regal boy whatever you are feeding him it is working LOL.. lovely


----------



## d4mmo

12 month update. Happy bday big boy.







I love this photo. Despite what it looks like those boxers are his best friends


----------



## d4mmo

That will be the last photo update. I'll probably update after his next show. Some time mid next year.
I think he has developed into a handsome stud. 
It's been an awesome 12 months and I could not be happier with my pup


----------



## d4mmo

great news, rhino has gotten his hips and elbows checked with great results.
elbows are 0:0
hips are 0:2
easy A and Z stamp.
very happy with the little man. he has a show and obedience trial coming up next month. very excited


----------



## d4mmo

another photo before his next show. im hoping the judges like him as much as i do. iv got him entered in a show and obedience comp the next day. im extreamly nervous. any tips will be greatly appreciated.
feel free to critique also.
thanks


----------



## d4mmo

little Rhino placed 7th at the nationals. very happy


----------



## d4mmo

Thats him in the middle with brothers infront and behind


----------



## Cschmidt88

Very nice! You must be proud, he's a handsome boy  

If you don't mind me asking are there any websites besides the USCA to locate local rating shows? I'd like to get my kiddo into one but I cannot find any locally.


----------



## d4mmo

hey cschmidt88

im in australia ( the world down under)
so unfortunately i cant help sorry


----------



## Cschmidt88

Haha oh gosh, thank you though!


----------



## d4mmo

this is rhino at his latest show.
Came 2nd male intermediate
2nd reserve dog.

i think his done growing, he stands 64.5cm tall or 25inch
and is weighing a huge 44kg 97pounds


----------



## Bella67

Gorgeous!


----------



## Malachi'sMama

What a stunning fella! Absolutely handsome!!

You should be proud!! I've enjoyed following this thread! Hope you'll continue to update!


----------



## Lobo dog

Such a Studley fellow! Love keeping up with his thread. I too hope that you will continue to update!


----------



## d4mmo

Thanks for the kind replies.  
His next show is in a couple of months. 
i'm getting some proper photography done so hopefully ill have some good photos of him in peak condition


----------



## d4mmo

update: Rhino has been breed Surveyed awarded kk1.
check out the website below for his pedigree and breed report 
Misteishah Fletcher AZ


----------



## Chai

Wow he is dreamy! Looking to enter shows next year, it all seems so complicated though...I don't think I can keep mine from running all over the place instead of in a nice circle!

Keep up the great work!


----------

